# Working as a PE Teacher in Melbourne



## Ryttynhah (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I am a Sports student from Faculty of Sports, Oporto University, Portugal. I graduated in Sports' Science and now I am currently attending the Master's Degree in Physical Education Teaching until Secondary Level. This school year, beginning in September, I am starting my supervised practice year in a public school, teaching Physical Education.

I have also attended the Cambridge Certificate in Advanced English (Grade C).

Therefore, I would like to know if, to apply to the Victory Institute of Teaching, I need to attend the IELTS or any ohter English exames, since I have 12 years of English studies and Cambrigde University Certification, since it's been a life goal to move to Melbourne.

Thank you very much!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you mean the Victorian Institute of Teaching...?

They will tell you what you need to know......

Victorian Institute of Teaching


----------



## Ryttynhah (Jul 28, 2013)

This was their reply:

"The Victorian Institute of Teaching (VIT) is responsible for the registration of teachers for all Victorian primary and secondary schools, both Government and private. Registration with the VIT is mandatory for employment as a teacher in Victorian schools.

To qualify for Registration applicants need to have completed at least four years of tertiary study, comprising at least one year of pre-service teacher education which incorporates primary or secondary teaching methods together with at least 45 days of supervised practice teaching in school settings. Official evidence of the number of supervised practice teaching days undertaken towards a teaching qualification must be provided (e.g. a confirmation letter from the University Registrar).

An official assessment of qualifications can only be conducted upon receipt of an application for registration. An application must be accompanied by certified copies of the relevant supporting documentation, including evidence of date of birth, full academic transcripts and evidence of successful completion of all qualifications held. Applicants will also need to provide a current Criminal Record Check (i.e. less than 12 months old) from their country of residence and any other jurisdiction in which they have lived for at least 12 consecutive months in the last 10 years since reaching the age of 18 or evidence of having been granted Australian residency or citizenship.

If you completed all four years of the higher education study required for registration in English at an institution in Australia, New Zealand, the United Kingdom, The United States of America, Canada or the Republic of Ireland, you will meet the requirements for English language competence.

If you did not complete all four years of the higher education study you are presenting for consideration for registration as outlined above, you will be required to undertake one of the approved English language tests. Please see our website for the English language requirements at: Victorian Institute of Teaching - English language requirements

You will need to complete an online application form available on our website by following the links from: Victorian Institute of Teaching - Overseas qualified teacher

In certain circumstances it is possible to be granted Permission to Teach (PTT), even if an applicant is not fully qualified. In such a case the Institute must be satisfied that the applicant has the relevant skills and experience to implement the program in question. Examples would be in specialist subject areas such as Languages Other Than English (LOTE), or for a fixed term, specialist appointment in a particular school which is unable to appoint a teacher holding Registration. An application for PTT would require the endorsement of the school. For more information please visit Victorian Institute of Teaching - Permission to teach

Terms and conditions of employment for teachers do not come under the jurisdiction of the Victorian Institute of Teaching.

For employment in Victorian government schools call the DEECD (Department of Education and Early Childhood Development) on 1800 641 943 or visit Education Website - Providing high quality learning opportunities for all Victorians

For employment in Catholic schools call the Catholic Education Office on 9267 0228 or visit Catholic Education Melbourne

For employment in independent schools call the AISV (Association of Independent Schools of Victoria) on 9825 7200 or visit Home | Independent Schools Victoria

For casual or emergency teaching look in the Yellow Pages or White Pages under teacher agencies.

For salaries in Victorian schools see the website Victorian Institute of Teaching - The teaching profession in Victoria

Regards"

Now, I have already talked to my uncle who lives in Melbourne and he told me that to migrate to Australia I meed to have someone responsible for me in the country. He said he accepts that responsability and that I can stay in his house for the time I want.

I wonder if, with this curriculum, after finishing my pre-service teacher education (in July) I can apply to a Skilled Visa! (I don´t have the IELTS exam, but I have the Certificate in Advanced English aka CAE form University of Cambridge).

Thank you very much u all for your time and kindness!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

You need to sit for IELTS.


----------

